

Web - Hadoop - Pig - Excel Connector - rjurney
http://rjurneyopen.s3.amazonaws.com/CloudStenographyDemo1.mov

======
jacquesm
This is a .mov file !

~~~
rjurney
Yeah, nothing else would compress worth a crap and retain the pretty. Not
acceptable, I know.

